# Eric Clapton Crossroads Guitar Festival Chicago 7/28



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm tempted to take a trip to Chicago for this...

http://www.whereseric.com/news/2007...ads-guitar-festival-chicago-28-july-2007.html

CURRENT ARTIST LISTING CONFIRMED

Jeff Beck
Doyle Bramhall II
Eric Clapton
Robert Cray
Sheryl Crow
Vince Gill
Buddy Guy
BB King
Alison Krauss and Union Station
Sonny Landreth
Albert Lee
Los Lobos
John Mayer
John McLaughlin
Willie Nelson
Robert Randolph
Hubert Sumlin
Derek Trucks
Jimmie Vaughan
Steve Winwood


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I was all over this saying yes, I'm in for a trip to Chicago. Then I looked at the date. I wonder if my cousin will change the date of his wedding?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I was all over this saying yes, I'm in for a trip to Chicago. Then I looked at the date. I wonder if my cousin will change the date of his wedding?


What is it with people planning weddings in the summer... on a weekend no less. How selfish!

-Pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just sitting here staring at the computer screen and suddenly realized that i'm drooling.

what a line up. holy stratocaster, leo!

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I'm tempted to take a trip to Chicago for this...
> 
> http://www.whereseric.com/news/2007...ads-guitar-festival-chicago-28-july-2007.html
> 
> ...



Yes all those PLUS *BLIND FAITH*!!!!!!

I went all the way to London to see Cream. I think I can make it to Chicago to see Blind Faith.
Maybe The Guitars Canada Forum should put together a bus trip/tour thing with accomodations. 
I dunno just a thought. It is the guitar show of the year(s).
If so.....I'm in.
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a fantastic line-up, would be great to see it.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I think my supervisor at work was saying he's going to this


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...word is that there are no tickets left.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just ran it on ticketmaster, there are no tickets available on there. So it's scalper time.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Yes all those PLUS *BLIND FAITH*!!!!!!
> 
> I went all the way to London to see Cream. I think I can make it to Chicago to see Blind Faith.
> Maybe The Guitars Canada Forum should put together a bus trip/tour thing with accomodations.
> ...


 LOL, put me in for 2 tickets! Too bad it is sold out. Chicago is a FUN city!


----------

